# kangeroo meat



## MindyLee (Aug 3, 2011)

Was wondering if any of you folks out there have any great recipies for cooking kangeroo steaks?

This is my 1st time trying it.


----------



## jayne (Aug 3, 2011)

Hehe, not too many opportunities to cook with kangaroo here in the States. However, having visited Australia, I saw that kangaroos are as numerous as our north american deer species, and probably viewed the same way as well. (I know I saw quite a few dead on the road, as well as frequently in fields.) I wonder if recipes for venison would work for kangaroo?


----------



## Helicopter (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't help you sorry. Almost vegetarian here. Wouldn't eat kangaroo if you paid me....wouldn't eat piggies, lambsies or cowsies either.





Good luck with your recipe hunt.


----------



## sfmini (Aug 3, 2011)

Try Google?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2011)

Cassie hangs out alot on her thread on Suzi....shes from Australia bet she may have some yummy recipes.Ive got to think that if they are steaks they would still need to be cooked almost like a roast. The hind legs of a Kangaroo work so hard that i bet there is alot of muscle tissue that needs to be cooked slow. but i bet if you sear it then add root veggies, potatoes and even cabbage maybe a little beef broth or stock it would be great as long as its slow and cooked on low!


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi all





so some good basics for cooking Kangaroo, we don't do it that much though we do have quite a few kangaroos through our paddocks every now and then





Steaks, Fillets Pan fry, BBQ, Oven 3-4 minutes per side (medium rare) Or once sealed, can be transferred to oven for 10min

Marinated Steaks Pan fry, BBQ 4 minutes each side (can be cooked to medium)

*BRAISED*

*KANGAROO*

*SHANK*

Kangaroo shanks are absolutely delicious

on their own and are also perfect for

the METHOD of raviolis or other dishes

requiring a meat filling

*INGREDIENTS*

Several shanks cut short

A good amount

of flavoursome stock

Light red wine – merlot or pinot

Root vegetables, celery and

onions to roast the shanks on

Seasoning- salt & pepper,

fresh or dried marjoram

Olive oil

Heavy bottom roasting pan

to cook with

*METHOD*

Sear shanks

Place on roughly cut vegetables –

preferable height of vege’s 4 cms Splash generous amount of olive oil

Season well with salt, pepper and herbs

Roast 10 hours on 120°C

Rest Π hour before lifting off the vegetables

Reduce the remaining stock to a glace. Adjust and serve

*Kangaroo with Trahana*

*and honey caramalised onions*

*INGREDIENTS*

For Kangaroo

600 grams of Kangaroo tenderloin

fillet, cut into thin slices

1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil

Salt and pepper, to taste

For Trahana

Π cup sweet Trahana

Π cup sour Trahana

2 cups chicken stock

1 heaped tablespoon plain

Greek style yoghurt

Π cup grated, kefalotiri

or kefalograviera cheese

For caramelised onions

2 red onions, finely chopped

1 heaped teaspoon thyme infused honey

1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil

Salt and pepper, to taste

Garnish

1-2 tablespoons chopped

continental parsley

METHOD

In a saucepan bring the chicken stock to a low simmer. Add the

Trahana and stir continuously until it thickens and the liquid is

absorbed. This will take approximately 15-20 minutes.

Remove the Trahana mixture from heat and add the yoghurt and

grated cheese and mix through well. Cover with the saucepan

and set aside.

In a grilling pan place the olive oil and heat this up. Season the

kangaroo with salt and pepper on both sides. When the grilling

pan has heated up add the kangaroo and cook on each side for

about 4 minutes. Remove from heat and place them in a plate.

Cover them with tin foil and let them rest for 5 minutes.

In the interim in a frying pan add the olive oil and heat this

up. Add the onions and season with salt and pepper. Turn the

onions and cook for about 1 minute. Add the honey and mix

this through. Cook the onions until they are golden brown and

caramalised. Set these aside.

To plate up, place some Trahana in the middle of the plate. Then

place the kanagaroo fillets on top followed by the caramalised

onions. Sprinkle some chopped parsley and serve immediately.

For Kangaroo

600 grams of Kangaroo tenderloin

fillet, cut into thin slices

1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil

Salt and pepper, to taste

For Trahana

Π cup sweet Trahana

Π cup sour Trahana

2 cups chicken stock

1 heaped tablespoon plain

Greek style yoghurt

Π cup grated, kefalotiri

or kefalograviera cheese

For caramelised onions

2 red onions, finely chopped

1 heaped teaspoon thyme infused honey

1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil

Salt and pepper, to taste

Garnish

1-2 tablespoons chopped

continental parsley

METHOD

In a saucepan bring the chicken stock to a low simmer. Add the

Trahana and stir continuously until it thickens and the liquid is

absorbed. This will take approximately 15-20 minutes.

Remove the Trahana mixture from heat and add the yoghurt and

grated cheese and mix through well. Cover with the saucepan

and set aside.

In a grilling pan place the olive oil and heat this up. Season the

kangaroo with salt and pepper on both sides. When the grilling

pan has heated up add the kangaroo and cook on each side for

about 4 minutes. Remove from heat and place them in a plate.

Cover them with tin foil and let them rest for 5 minutes.

In the interim in a frying pan add the olive oil and heat this

up. Add the onions and season with salt and pepper. Turn the

onions and cook for about 1 minute. Add the honey and mix

this through. Cook the onions until they are golden brown and

caramalised. Set these aside.

To plate up, place some Trahana in the middle of the plate. Then

place the kanagaroo fillets on top followed by the caramalised

onions. Sprinkle some chopped parsley and serve immediately.

see how you go with them, other wise this is a great website, which is where we get out recipes from





http://www.kangaroo-industry.asn.au/recipes/D3842_Kangaroo_Cookbook.pdf

p.s you spelt kangaroo wrong LOL


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 3, 2011)

Yep I knew I spelled it wrong, was running out the door to work!





Thanks for the info Cassie! I found a one that Im going to try!

1 cup good-quality dry red wine

1 teaspoon chopped fresh chives

1 clove garlic, crushed

1 small onion, finely chopped

500g loin kangaroo fillet or 4 kangaroo fillet steaks

1 tablespoon oil

½ cup cream_Preparation time: 20 minutes + _

_2 hours marinating_

_Total cooking time:10 minutes_

_ _

_Serves 4_


Combine wine, chives, garlic and onion in bowl. Add kangaroo meat, toss until coated. cover with plastic wrap. Refrigerate for at least 2 hours or overnight. Remove meat from marinade, drain. Reserve marinade.
Heat oil in pan; add meat. Cook over high heat 2 minutes to seal sides, turning. For rare meat, cook 2 more minutes. For medium meat, reduce heat to medium, continue cooking for 3 minutes. (If using steaks cook for 3-4 minutes, turning occasionally.)
Remove meat from pan. Cover and keep warm. Add reserved marinade and cream to pan juices, bring to boil. Reduce heat to low and simmer uncovered 3 minutes or until sauce has reduced and thickened.
Slice cooked fillets thinly and serve with warm sauce. Serve with mashed sweet potato and steamed sugar snap peas.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

sounds yummy...I would have thought it would be much more tough...making cooking for a long time the only way to go!! Glad to hear you can have it nice and mid rare too. Enjoy your dinner....is it a special occasion?


----------



## miniwhinny (Aug 4, 2011)

So is there a "season" for hunting Roo's or can you take them anytime?


----------



## Ashley (Aug 4, 2011)

I had roo jerky once, ick worse meat I have ever had. Left a very bad after taste. That said I did get just about everybody to try it at work before I told them what it was.


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 4, 2011)

Well I just finished cooking it and it was WONDERFUL!!!

Very gamey and lean. Turned out great.

Not sure about season when to hunt cause Im from Michigan and theres no roos hooping around in my back yard here!


----------



## weebiscuit (Aug 5, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> Well I just finished cooking it and it was WONDERFUL!!!
> 
> Very gamey and lean. Turned out great.
> 
> Not sure about season when to hunt cause Im from Michigan and theres no roos hooping around in my back yard here!


How did you end up with kangaroo meat if you are in Michigan?

I've never tasted it. I've been to local wild game feeds where they've cooked rattlesnake, possum, raccoon, muskrat, but never kangaroo!

I'm not crazy about the above mentioned game I ate, either! LOL! We do eat venison, though, because we are both hunters.


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 25, 2013)

In Imlay City Michigan, there is a well known smoke house called "The Country Smoke House". It has both demestic meats and exotics there for sale. Roo is $15 per lb and just wanted to try something different and new.

Loved it and when I can afford it again, I will defently buy it again.

I did take some to work (TSC) and let folks there who I work with try it. Everyone really liked it as well. Most was a lil scared to try it, but in the end, everyone had a lil piece and was delighted and shocked at how good it was.


----------

